# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Bio chip ervaringen

## kaska

hallo, ik ben op zoek naar mensen die ervaringen hebben met de bio-chip
er ijn er 3 in de handel serotonine, gewichtsverlies en anti-smoke

ze zijn bij mij alle 3 van toepassing  :Big Grin:  maar heb dus de serotonine besteld, ben de laatste tijd down en moe, daardoor rook ik meer en ben ik een aantal kg aangekomen. leek me dus om met de serotonine te beginnen en zo de rest van de problemen aan te pakken.

als ik m heb zal ik mijn eigen ervaringen hier ook melden, maar ben zo benieuwd of er iemand iets meer van af weet......  :Confused:  

groetjes kaska

----------


## kaska

he he eindelijk een berichtje met mijn eigen ervaringen!!

nadat ik de bio-chip had besteld duurde het nogal lang voor dat ik hem met de post binnenkreeg. Ben op advies van een vriendin ook st. janskruid van kruidvat gaan gebruiken (3xper dag 1) maar dat duurt dus ook een week of 3 voor je er iets van gaat merken. 

maar uiteindelijk kwam ik in het bezit (na 4 weken) van de bio-chip. het is een soort plastic plaatje wat je met een koordje om je nek hangt of in je bh kunt stoppen. op hun site staat 'ik merkte al na een half uur dat het beter ging' maar zo ervaarde ik het niet. het was de afgelopen weken ook erg druk bij ons op het agrarisch bedrijf en er moest dus hard gewerkt worden. 

na een paar dagen voelde ik me werkelijk stukken beter. ben niet meer uitgeput als ik opsta en minder stress gevoelig. zit lekkerder in mijn vel, slaap beter enz enz. ik weet nu alleen niet of dit ook te maken heeft met de st janskruid die ik ook nog gebruik, maar feit is sinds ik de bio-chip draag gaat het alleen maar vooruit met mij!!  :Smile:  

over een tijdje wil ik de st janskruid gaan afbouwen, ik laat dan weer wel wat van me horen.

jammer dat er niemand iets wist over de bio-chip en zo ervaringen van anderen kon lezen......hopelijk heeft iemand iets aan mijn verhaal???

groetjes een blijere kaska

----------


## Marjolijntje

Ik heb hele goede ervaringen gehad met st janskruid, maar ik ben er mee gestopt toen ik te horen kreeg dat je het niet samen met de pil kan gebruiken.

----------


## Pientje

Ik raad mensen af zelf te gaan experimenteren met serotonine en Sint janskruid.
Dat zijn best heftige zaken, waar je het best deskundige hulp bij kan vragen.
Ga anders eens naar een natuurgeneeskundig arts ipv je gewone huisarts.

----------


## DickHoofddorp

hallo Kaska,
Ik ben geheel nieuw op deze site, vandaar mijn late reactie.
Sinds ik enkele weken geleden de "remeron"in de prullenbak heb gegooid ben ik ook overgestapt op st. janskruid van "het kruidvat"ik slik er maar één p.d. zoals wordt aanbevolen,helaas merk ik er nog weinig van, vandaar dat ik ook overweeg om een bio chip te kopen.
Wil je mij je ervaringen mailen met de bio chip, zodat ik mijn geld goed besteed.
Alvast bedankt.
Gr. Dick

----------


## Pam

Hallo allemaal
Waarom heb jij de remeron aan de kant gegooid Dick?
Ik omdat je er zon honger van kreeg,maar voel me lang niet goed nu.
Slik nu 3 weken 3 sint janskruid per dag en helpt nog niet veel.
Moet wel zeggen dat er nogal nare dingen om me heen gebeuren dus dat iedreen hier niet blij van zou worden. Wat is een bio chip?en waar kan je die kopen?
Ik hoop op reactie
Gr Pam

----------


## Happy Peter

Hoi, de biohealthchip is bij de apotheek te koop en via internet, gewoon dus op www.biohealthchip.com. Overigens zijn er meer dan 3 verschillende soorten en ze zijn niet duur.
Zelf heb ik er 1 tegen de stress en het gaat prima nou.
Groeten,
Peter

----------


## Pam

Heb er naar gevraagt bij de apotheek die wisten niet wat het was.
Nog nooit van de bio chip gehoord hadden ze.
Wat is het precies,toch niet zoals van de tv die biostabiel.
groeten Pam

----------


## Happy Peter

Hoi Pam,

De BioHealthChip staat geregistreerd in de Z-index. Dat is een grote database voor apotheken. Waarschijnlijk hebben ze verzuimd om deze Z-index te raadplegen. De BioHealthChip is totaal niet te vergelijken met de BioStabiel (=een setje magneten). 
Kijk anders evenop de site www.biohealthchip.com. Ze hebben diverse soorten en ik weet niet precies wat je zoekt, vandaar.
Succes,
 :Wink:  Peter

----------


## Pientje

Je moet niet zelf gaan klooien met serotonine. Ga langs een natuurgeneeskundig arts en laat een volledig bloedonderzoek doen. Vaak komt er veel meer bij kijken.

Over Sint Janskruid: de pil kan er minder tot niet meer van gaan werken! En onschuldig is het kruid al helemaal niet! Weet wat je slikt en ga noit zelf lopen dokteren.

----------


## WeeWee

@Happy Peter.

Aangezien je zelf mensen oproep op een andere thread om mee te doen aan een double blind onderzoek t.b.v. biohealthchip lijk je me nou niet echt een onafhankelijke consument  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Het zou je me niks verbazen als je volledige naam dan ook H.P. Dijkhuizen is  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben op die biohealthchip-site gaan kijken...maar ik kan nergens,maar dan ook nergens een prijslijst vinden...is dat niet raar???
Hoeveel kost zo'n ding?????
grtjs,Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Amai...zoveel mensen met ervaring met die bio-chip en niemand,zelfs happy peter kan me niets vertellen over de richtprijs?????????? :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  

grtjs Ag

----------


## Happy Peter

He, volgende keer gewoon je vraag even mailen. Op de website zelf staat het email adres [email protected]

Maar om je vraag alsnog te beantwoorden: 34 euro voor een BioHealthchip en 3 euro verzendkosten, te bestellen op www.biohealthchip.nl. Werzaam tussen de 2 en 4 maanden.

Groeten,

----------


## Agnes574

Zijn de verzendkosten enkel voor binnen Nederland of geldt dezelfde prijs voor Belgie?

Agnes

----------


## Happy Peter

Hoi Agnes,

3 euro voor levering in Nederland, 5 euro binnen Europa (dus ook Belgïe) en 7 euro voor leveringen buiten Europa.

Groetjes,

----------


## Agnes574

Ok...maar hoe kan een 'plastic plaatje' nu hulp bieden???
Sorry,maar stel me daar een groot vraagteken bij!

Agnes

----------


## Happy Peter

Hoi Agnes,

Ik stel voor dat je voor dit soort vragen toch gewoon zelf op de website www.biohealthchip.nl kijkt.
Onder *R&D*  staan _Ervaringen_/_Case studies_ en _Verklaring_ uitgelegd en onder *Home BHC*  staan de meest gestelde vragen met antwoord onder _Vraag&Antwoord_.

Succes.

----------


## Oska

Ik denk dat het nu ongeveer een jaar geleden is dat ik de *Serotonine Chip* heb gekocht. Ik had 'm gekocht omdat ik het gevoel had dat ik al jaren een stofje tekort kwam. Ik voelde me namelijk al jaren minder blij, vreugdevol, vrolijk etc als vroeger. 

Toevallig kwam ik dus op die site terecht. Ondanks ik het een en ander toch wat zwendelachtig vond overkomen, kan ik maar op 1 manier ontdekken of wat ze beweren waarheid is, of onzin. Hoewel ik 50 euro voor een plaatje en voor iets waarvan eigenlijk nog nergens mensen te vinden waren die er ervaring mee hadden, toch een beetje veel geld vond.. Heb ik het uiteindelijk toch maar gedaan..

Ik kan zeggen dat ik werkelijk verbaasd was toen ik na een half uur, of enige uren later dat weet ik niet meer, mij ineens heel blij ging voelen en ik merkte dat mijn zelfvertrouwen als het ware terugvloeide (terug keerde, herstelde..) Ook bleek het zo te zijn dat mijn collega's opmerkte dat er iets in mij (n energie) was veranderd. Ik voelde mij echt beter. Alles leek makkelijker en moeitelozer te gaan.

Ik heb dat ding daarna nog een keer gekocht en daarna nog een keer zon BHC geval maar die bleken geen effect te hebben op me.. 

Nu gebruik ik al enige tijd een adaptogeen, namelijk de Rhodiola en de Makka
de Rhodiola heeft eveneens een gunstig effect op mijn serotonine huishouding en ik kan zeggen dat ik mij 80% beter ermee voel dan zonder! Het is een stuk goedkoper dan de *Serotonine Chip*, en het werkt goed! Nu echter overweeg ik om de Sero chip misschien er naast nog eens een keer te proberen om te zien of het echt effect heeft, ofdat het misschien niet berust op het placebo effect, immers ook de geest is een bijzonder fenomeen!

Maargoed, omdat ik mij voor kan stellen dat mensen graag willen weten of dat ding nu wel of niet werkt hierbij dus mijn ervaringen. Ik stond echt perplex van de werking van de chip in ieder geval. Enkel leek ik te wennen aan het gevoel.. 

Ik heb me net speciaal geregistreerd om mijn ervaring te delen. Als er mensen zijn die ook ervaring hebben met de serotonine chip of verwante zou ik het op prijs stellen dat u het eveneens deelt. 

Immers delen = vermenigvuldigen

----------

